# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.2.6 Released ***HOT MODELS ADDED***

## mohamed73

*Hi to All*   *Add
-----*  *I747     Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock I747M    Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock I747U     Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock I747D     Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock T989     Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock S6310     Repair IMEI (ROOT REQUIRED) / Direct Unlock  S6312     Repair IMEI  A+B (ROOT REQUIRED) / Direct Unlock T989D     Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock N7005     Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock I727     Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock I727R     Repair IMEI (NO NEED ROOT) / Direct Unlock   Network Repair For Some Android Models (Like S6310,S6312,..)*    *GUI Improved*        *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     PLEASE UNINSTALL PREVIOUS VERSION OF ASANSAM THEN INSTALL THIS NEW ONE *   *BR
ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

